# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Cho em hỏi bác nào uy tín về dựng cnc mini HCM.

## anhbe58

Như tít em đang cần ráp mấy phục vụ việc kd của em. Các bác ở HCM cho e hỏi có ai ở HCM nhận không và em cần là hỗ trợ sau mua máy và bảo hành hỏng hóc vặt vì em không rành bên cơ khí lắm. Em xin cám ơn.

----------


## truongkiet

Khanh romeo đi

----------


## Thaocodientu2009

Bạn muốn dựng máy như thế nào vậy bạn.vừa cơ khí và điện hay là 1 trong 2 ak .

----------


## saudau

Qua  Khanh Rô Méo đi bác. Thấy rất nhiệt tình đó.

----------

